# slow nvme raid 0 speed



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 11, 2020)

Should it be double this speed for raid 0? I got this with 1 nvme,


----------



## ERazer (Jul 11, 2020)

not enough pcie lanes? one or more nvme is running at 2x not 4x?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Two drives in Raid doesn't mean double the performance.


----------



## er557 (Jul 11, 2020)

sequentially it is close to double, this result seems very good as it is, my 7k spinners in raid 0 perform better than my old ssd


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 11, 2020)

er557 said:


> sequentially it is close to double, this result seems very good as it is, my 7k spinners in raid 0 perform better than my old ssd


eh?
That's the performance of one half decent NVMe drive these days, so no, that's nothing special at all.



ERazer said:


> not enough pcie lanes? one or more nvme is running at 2x not 4x?


I think you might be spot on.


> *1When DIMM.2_1 is operating in SATA Mode, SATA6G_2 will be disabled.
> *2 When DIMM.2_2 is populated, SATA6G_5&6 will be disabled.
> *3 M.2_1 shares bandwidth with PCIe x4 slot, when M.2_1 is populated a x2 device, PCIe x4 slot will running at x1 mode, when M.2_1 is populated a x4 device, PCIe x4 slot will be disabled


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 11, 2020)

Any tutorial how to turn on x4 mode on apex xii? I cant figure it out.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 11, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Any tutorial how to turn on x4 mode on apex xii? I cant figure it out.


You might have to move one of your drive's, one sounds like it's attached to the chipset not a direct pciex slot, to use two nvme an option I went with is a four nvme to pciex adapter card, though I can only use two port's since the two main pciex slot's drop to X8.
That plus the main attached to CPU m.2 port on your motherboard and you can have three nvme attached direct to the cpu with full bandwidth allowed.

Could be different for you , I could be wrong given the different platform but we're both pciex lane limited.

I found this out through the hard way of every other way being in effective and I also had to disable sata ports since they shared bandwidth, still my media and backup pc is rammed with drive's now so ah well.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 11, 2020)

At the end of the day, because of how the Intel mainstream platform is designed, the best you are going to get speed wise when reading to or from RAM(which is what most speed tests do) is PCI-E 3.0 x4 link speed.

So you are basically hitting that limit with a single drive, adding a second in RAID0 is only going to see marginal/unnoticeable performance improvements.


----------

